# برنامج لشركة فستو Fluidsim Pneumatics



## م/ بندر العرجي (5 أغسطس 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/134629258/Festo3.6.rar.html








ارجومن الله ان ينفع بهhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97064.html


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## مصطفي ابو السعود (6 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيدوني (6 أغسطس 2008)

Thanks V.M


----------



## منتصر المالكي (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اني بحاجة الى برنامج fluent بأي اصدار مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## المهندس يوسف حافظ (10 أغسطس 2008)

thanx.is thera a crack to this siftware.


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (11 أغسطس 2008)

هلوووو منتصر 

افتح اللنك الفوك هو هذا البرنامج اللي تريده حسب كلام الاخ 

اني ما اكدر افتح ملفات الرابد شير بالجامعه لان مغلقة وسكيوور علي انت افتحه وجربة يجوووز نفسه مثل ماكا الاخ 


سلااام


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (13 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس يوسف البرنامج لايحتاج كراك جاهز بمجرد تعمله انستول يكون جاهز للأستخدام .

ارجوان ينفعفك انت وجميع الأخوه لمعرفة الأساسيات للدوائر النيوماتيه وعملها .


----------



## Saber Mohamed (23 ديسمبر 2008)

Please my brother can you upload the program on mihd site because rapidshare does not work


----------

